# Asus K8V SE Deluxe, SATA Problem!!



## Makaber (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi!

I have this wierd problem when I am trying to install my 
160 GB Maxtor S-ATA disk on my Asus K8V SE Deluxe motherboard.
The BIOS finds the harddrive. But not the windows xp installation.
I have tried to install the S-ATA drivers, and that seems to work, but
when the windows xp installation starts and I try to install, I get this error
"There are no harddrives, Please check the cables etc" :evil: :twisted: . But I have connected it right, to the SATA 1 slot/contact.
And Ive checked the harddrive in a other computer and it works. So how should I do to make XP to realize that the harddrive exists.

Thanks!


----------



## Makaber (Sep 29, 2004)

Btw, I want non-raid


----------



## xcrappy (Aug 27, 2004)

http://www.asus.com/support/downloa...20d.zip~zaqwedc
Use those drivers ... should work


----------



## Makaber (Sep 29, 2004)

*Okey, now I have an other problem!!*

Okey, that worked, but now.. I have a question about
the boot screen. When the system starts a message similar
to this one appear: Maxtor6Y0L Sata Press TAB to view.
If you press tab the the sata raid, menu appears. And I dont
use RAID.

How do i disable this. I would like to have a ordinary boot screen.


----------



## Diggers (Oct 5, 2004)

*SATA & RAID SATA connactors back to front*

I have a similar system - K8V SE Deluxe , ATHLON 64 3200+ - when we were building the system we had a similar problem, and later realised that the SATA and RAID SATA connectors on the motherboard are back to front (!) - I use only one SATA drive - Maxtor 160 gig - it is connected into the Primary SATA connector - supposed to be for one of 2 drives in a Raid set - and my system is fine (on this issue at least). Seems that ASUS made a major print error in the manual or I have a very wierd board.


----------



## clintfan (Sep 4, 2003)

Unless I am mistaken about the ports, if you want to run the fastest SATA you should be using the SATA1 (or SATA2) port, as you said you are. These are the two ports closest to the Floppy port, and --more importantly-- closest to the VIA VT8237 Southbridge chip which drives them. 

These ports should work with the driver which was already linked (a link which was broken for me BTW, but anyway points to the "VIA VT6420 (VT8237) SATA RAID Driver Package" on the Asus K8V SE Deluxe Drivers download page). Some part of these drivers will likely have to be installed, via floppy (not CD), by pressing F6 during the OS install, then waiting until you can press "S" to Specify additional devices... without the assistance of these drivers, the OS Setup won't know how to talk to the controller chips, and find HDD's attached to them.

It is not clear from the manual where --or if-- devices attached to these two SATA ports would _appear_ in any BIOS screens. Often the SATA ports in this generation of chipset are "tack-ons" which aren't integrated well into the screens (Intel's ICH5/6 being one notable exception). Fortunately with your AMIBIOS, the model numbers of hard drives attached to these ports will often appear in the "pull-down" menus shown under the Boot- Hard Disk Drives and Boot- Boot Device Priority screens, and it is there that you can verify their presence/detection.



In contrast to SATA1/2, the PRI_SATA & SEC_SATA ports are driven by the Promise PDC20378 controller chip, and this requires a different driver; there are two: SATA378 for non-RAID, or FastTrack 378 for RAID). The Promise chip fully supports non-RAID (ATA) mode when the corresponding (SATA378) driver is loaded, and that's probably why Diggers' system works so well with only one drive (although it's been rumored the Promise will allow you to build a single-drive RAID array, whatever _that_ means). 

But running your OS on this or any other PCI-based chip is not recommended, given the advancements available by utilizing other internal busses in today's chipsets. It also hogs your PCI bus away from other activities such as video capture.



To get rid of the VIA RAID screens you could try disabling the BIOS field Advanced- Onboard Devices Configuration- "OnChip SATA BOOTROM". I do not know if this also disables RAID _mode_ or not, but I suspect not... there seems to be no way to control that on the VIA chip. Settings fields for the Promise chip are directly below this field, in case you need them too.

Hope this helps,

-clintfan


----------



## Diggers (Oct 5, 2004)

*Thankyou Guru*

I will verily try to get my humble head around that most useful info...


----------

